# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  another pede for me!!

## Snakeman

well i couldnt resist(like always) into my 3rd centipede!!

Vietnamese centipede _Scolopendra suspinipes_




look at the size of those pinchers!!

----------


## Shelby

Creepiness.. really cool closeup pic there. They are facinating to me.. even though they kinda scare me.

----------


## alcohologist

hmmm.
there are centipedes sold around here as feeders [for fish, i guess], they kinda look like that one. i could post a photo, is it easy to identify 'pedes by sight? just wondering, and if you would be interested to check 'em out.

----------


## BostonMacK

The first time I seen one of those bad boys take down a live mouse I was stunned. That is one powerfull and aggressive insect for sure. The storys I have heard about pede bites are scary as hell, I couldnt imagine, then again a rat bite can be pretty bad.

----------


## Laooda

Woah....  SWEEEEET!   I love the colors on that bugger!   :Sunny:

----------


## Shadowspider

Ahh, love those guys.  I had 5 of them.  Mean, totally aggressive, FAST little suckers.  :Very Happy: 
I love watching them clobber prey... total chaos and brute force.

----------


## Alice

Wow! Those pics are amazing.  I didn't realize that they were that aggressive toward their prey. Is that just this type of pedes or all pedes?   Could someone post a size comparison please?

----------


## Shadowspider

Some pedes are more aggressive than others.  This species is a lot more likely to come after you, as well as its prey, than say, polymorphia, but all pedes tend to be fairly aggressive eaters.

----------


## Snakeman

yeah this species is pretty agressive. if i mess around with her,she'll run around trying to bite or she tries to "whip me" with her tails.

----------


## Snakeman

> Wow! Those pics are amazing. I didn't realize that they were that aggressive toward their prey. Is that just this type of pedes or all pedes? Could someone post a size comparison please?


a size comparison of.....?

----------


## chris B

Nice pede, carefull he dont give you a bite, thats a hospital visit for sure  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadowspider

No, not really, they aren't that bad.  It hurts like a son of a gun but won't land you in the hospital unless you have an allergic reaction... which is unlikely.

However, that's not to say that you should test that just to see for yourself.  :Surprised:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Shelby

Hm.. I'm interested to see how they hunt. Sounds pretty impressive.

Can they climb up glass at all? I'd guess no, but I'm curious.. (it'd make them more scary if they could)

----------


## Shadowspider

No, they can not climb smooth surfaces, however, they can stretch real well, simular to how scorpions do by standing on their tails.
Hunting depends on the particular pede.  I've had several of different species and some would actually go out for a full on attack while others would lay in wait for the prey to come to them, then they'd lunge, bite and curl their bodies around it, holding it with their legs.
Seeing it is pretty cool.

----------


## Snakeman

> Hm.. I'm interested to see how they hunt. Sounds pretty impressive.


here's and idea:

this is the same vietnamese pede that i have (not my vid though)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mS-0QfwjHA

----------


## Shelby

Pretty creepy. I don't think I could watch one eat a mouse (saw some links to such vids on youtube)

----------


## Snakeman

> Pretty creepy. I don't think I could watch one eat a mouse (saw some links to such vids on youtube)


haha yeah i was gonna post a link to one, but i thought it might've been too graphic.

----------


## Kyle6203

I had to watch one as I was utterly fascinated to learn that some centipedes actually fed on mice....  :Surprised:  .  I have to say it was really cool, they use their font 20 or so legs to put up a "cage" like device around the mouse as they feast.  I don't think it would be that horrible for the mouse however, I think the paralyzing venom would take away most of the pain right away and the kill wouldn't be any more unpleasant than getting ate by a snake.  Their was a video titled "Centipede eviscerates a mouse" however, I didn't bother to click that one lol.

----------


## mischevious21

See its weird- giant centipeads dont freak me out.. But common house centipeads are my worst damn nightmare...

----------


## Shadowspider

> See its weird- giant centipeads dont freak me out.. But common house centipeads are my worst damn nightmare...


Think of them this way:
When you see one, it is ridding your house of all sorts of other bugs that would annoy the heck out of you WORSE... so they are kind of like little in home exterminators.  :Wink:

----------


## chris B

> Think of them this way:
> When you see one, it is ridding your house of all sorts of other bugs that would annoy the heck out of you WORSE... so they are kind of like little in home exterminators.


Yea until they go down your throat, or in your nose while your sleeping.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadowspider

Let's all say it together....
"MYTH"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------

